# DBFilesClient\Achievement.dbc !Error!



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Hallo
Gestern habe ich ein Programm gedownloadet, der irgendetwas an meinen WoW-Ordnern verändert hat.
Wenn ich jetzt WoW starte, kommt folgender critical error:
ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt
Program: C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File: DBFilesClient\Achievement.dbc

Darauf habe ich endeckt das einige Dateien wie: speech-deDE.MPQ Auf einmal speech-enGB.MPQ hießen. Die Dateien habe ich dann wieder auf deDE umbenannt(Alle Dateien mit solchen Namen haben jetzt wieder deDE). Ich habe auch schon WoW-Repair drüberlaufen lassen, der hatte aber nichts gemeldet bwz. musste nichts verändern oder hinzufügen. Das Problem besteht weiterhin.
Bitte helft mir, denn ich habe keine WoW-CDs mehr(müsste sie also dann neu kaufen)
Ich benutze Windows Vista^^ das gibs ja so schon mehr Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG WoWSchamaneWoW


----------



## Schiksterminator (8. April 2009)

WoW runterladen und neu installieren


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

tragbare festplatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicherheitskopie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der standartversion was geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith sagt mir grade: downloaden dauert ewig wenn dann lads am besten alles bei 4players


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Die WOTKL-CD habsch noch.
Kann ich mir bei 4players auch bc downloaden un ist das alles kostenlos?


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Die WOTKL-CD habsch noch.
> Kann ich mir bei 4players auch bc downloaden un ist das alles kostenlos?




patches -> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

wow      -> http://wowsource.4players.de/download_wow_client.php


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

Du hast ein Programm runtergeladen das 'irgendwas' an deinem WoW Ordner geändert hat?
Selbst wenn es noch ginge würde ich dringend neuinstallieren...


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> patches -> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
> 
> wow      -> http://wowsource.4players.de/download_wow_client.php


Da blick ich net ganz durch    3donwload angebote
1lich king
1wow client none 2.3
1 2.0.0TBC(Full)

welches ist das Basic un welches bc?

edit: Danke an alle Vorposter und Antworten


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

ein "danke" kostet nix und tut auch nich weh merks dir für die zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edith kommt in den raum gestürmt und brüllt: ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## Kehro (8. April 2009)

Wenn du Lichking hast brauchst du doch nix weiter. Auf der DVD! ist doch fast alles drauf.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Kehro schrieb:


> Wenn du Lichking hast brauchst du doch nix weiter. Auf der DVD! ist doch fast alles drauf.


Kann gar nicht sein   denn dann würde auf der Hülle nicht stehn    benötigt Erweiterung Burning Crusade


----------



## Firé_Loki (8. April 2009)

Installier nur die wotlk cd den rest brauchst du nicht zu installieren da dein acc schon dafür erweiter ist.(was ich hoffe)
Sprich: Installiere nur wotlk neu und alles ist da Azeroth, shcerbenwelt usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Installier nur die wotlk cd den rest brauchst du nicht zu installieren da dein acc schon dafür erweiter ist.(was ich hoffe)
> Sprich: Installiere nur wotlk neu und alles ist da Azeroth, shcerbenwelt usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich das alte WoW löschen?(hängt noch aufm desktop rum)
oda soll ich das irgendwie überschreiben?


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

wieso hast du wow aufm desktop? is doch viel langsamer dann der ganze pc


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> wieso hast du wow aufm desktop? is doch viel langsamer dann der ganze pc


ne is scho auf festplatte c aber mir fällt grad ein es ist imma noch auf meinem pc


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> ne is scho auf festplatte c aber mir fällt grad ein es ist imma noch auf meinem pc



du weisst schon alles was auf deinem desktop ist ist bei vista (hab ich auch) /c/users/dein name/desktop
überhaupt alles auf deinem pc ist auf c oder bei mir jetzt d wie die 2. festplatte bei der heißt weiss ich net


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Soll ich jetzt WoW deinstallieren oda einfach nur überschreiben??^^
keiner beantwortet meine Frage sry


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt WoW deinstallieren oda einfach nur überschreiben??^^
> keiner beantwortet meine Frage sry




hab dir den tipp nich gegeben^^ lösch einfach ma anders gehts eh nich dann mach das mit der wotlk cd und wenns nich geht lad runter


----------



## Deathanubis (8. April 2009)

Kehro schrieb:


> Wenn du Lichking hast brauchst du doch nix weiter. Auf der DVD! ist doch fast alles drauf.



Ja das stimmt.

Die Lichking CD reicht für die *komplette* Installation von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> hab dir den tipp nich gegeben^^ lösch einfach ma anders gehts eh nich dann mach das mit der wotlk cd und wenns nich geht lad runter


gut Danke
aber was soll ich von den 3angeboten nehmen?
1 is wotlk
2 is WoW Client None -> 2.3
3 is 2.0.0 -> TBC (Full)

damit ich weiß was zu downloaden is   wenns net gefunzt hat un du nicht mehr on bist^^


----------



## Zodttd (8. April 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> gut Danke
> aber was soll ich von den 3angeboten nehmen?
> 1 is wotlk
> 2 is WoW Client None -> 2.3
> ...



mach einfach mit wotlk dvd soll ja gehen ham ja jetz schon 3 leute gesagt ich weiss das nämlich selber nich was zu downloaden ist^^
hab mir damals extra das battlechest geholt damit ich classic und bc auf einer dvd zum instalieren hab^^


----------



## Anburak-G (8. April 2009)

@TE

Bei Wotlk ist ALLES drauf, mit ausnahme der Patches die NACH Wotlk kamen.

Also einfach Wotlk DVD einlegen, instalieren und updates laden;-)


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

so 20% hab ich scho drauf   noch ohne probs^^

installiert nur ein bissl langsam weil ich den ballerspiel im hintergrund playe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: jetz64% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (8. April 2009)

So er hat fertsch installiert und patcht grad hoch.
Vielen Dank für die Posts 
sonst wünsch ich noch Good N8t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg WoWSchamaneWoW


----------

